# Star handcrafted rod for sale or trade



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a Star Handcrafted SUS 1525 HC 6'6" 15-25 LB line 3/4 to 3 oz lure for sale or trade. The rod is at least a 9.5 out of 10. Pictures available via email or text. Asking $100 or trade for surf fishing gear or hunting gear. Located in Sanford NC. Call or text at 919 775 9198, please no calls after 9 pm.


----------

